# Where was HayTalk last night??



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Guess maybe I'm just trippin'' on sumthing. Last night I tried to log on here to HayTalk, but every time I tried the address changed to 'www.cnbc.com' or such. Kept coming up with the same page, same article. Didn't matter if I hit the link from my bookmarks, or if I typed "www.haytalk.com" in the address bar. This mornin' it seemed to work OK, and is working now. Not only that, but it's not showing up in my history what it went to last night. Any body got any ideas??
No, I was not drinkin' last night. No, no pills, smokes, or any of that other wacky stuff, either!


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

still having same problem . i think it's been hacked


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nope, you weren't in an altered universe. Same thing happened to me. Some wacky liberal kook CNBC website took Hay Talk over. I was in a bad mood when I went to bed !!!


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

seems to be when you try to go to the front page and the forums pages


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

same thing here. Clear your browser history and it will fix the problem.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Working fine for me today. Just tried again to make sure, both the book-marks and typing in the addy bar will get me to this site.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Look like last night someone hacked the page and changed everthing to cnbc. Sorry for the problem. When I see Zach later this weekend I will get all the details. Curious to see where where it came from.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

downtownjr said:


> Curious to see where where it came from.


Me too, but I'm glad we're back!!


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

cwright said:


> same thing here. Clear your browser history and it will fix the problem.


Thanks that worked ! I think


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Had/am having the same problem.



> Clear your browser history and it will fix the problem


How do I do this? I know how to operate a computer, not how to fix it!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I wondered what was going on. I am glad it is fixed.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> Had/am having the same problem.
> 
> How do I do this? I know how to operate a computer, not how to fix it!


Top corner of the browser window look under safety/ clear browser history. Several locations depending on which browser you are using.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

cwright said:


> Top corner of the browser window look under safety/ clear browser history. Several locations depending on which browser you are using.


In Mozilla Firefox Clear History is with "Tools"


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Cleared it in someone else's computer but didn't work. Never got to my laptop. Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Never cleared it on mine, it's working today.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Mine refused to work properly until I deleted the browsing history via "Tools" on the web explorer toolbar. Thank you to those who helped!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I've had a heck of a time. Clearing the browser would not work for me.....deleted ALL of my browsing files and still no go. I see that there is still a virus on this website as I have to "double" click to get on some of the forums. Noticed that this started about a week ago(double click forums) so I think that the problem is ongoing....I know the liberal media has something to do with this. ;0) Take a liberal to lunch and by them a whopper with cheese(high in transfats)....maybe we can get em killed off with heart disease. I haven't been on since friday night......about to jones so bad that I can't even type....gotta have my daily fix of haytalk.

RRRRegards, Mike


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I am back home guys...talked to zach...it appears some godaddy accounts were compromised and ours was one of them. They set a pointer from our site to another server...cnbc being one. This should be fixed. Zach will check again today. Clearing the cache, cookies, history all that was supposed to set you back up per the last discussion they had. They also stated that 24-72 hours from the compromise fix they all will work right without doing anything. Not sure about how that works...server resets or something. There is no virus, they just changed the server name the name we own was pointed to. We will keep checking to see what the status is. Heck of a time for me to be out of pocket and Zach down with the flu. Thanks guys


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Mine working good this morning


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

downtownjr said:


> I am back home guys...talked to zach...it appears some godaddy accounts were compromised and ours was one of them. They set a pointer from our site to another server...cnbc being one. This should be fixed. Zach will check again today. Clearing the cache, cookies, history all that was supposed to set you back up per the last discussion they had. They also stated that 24-72 hours from the compromise fix they all will work right without doing anything. Not sure about how that works...server resets or something. There is no virus, they just changed the server name the name we own was pointed to. We will keep checking to see what the status is. Heck of a time for me to be out of pocket and Zach down with the flu. Thanks guys


Guess I spoke to soon when I said the V word and did not give the site enough time to cycle through the repairs made. Sure hope Zach gets to feeling better and that Jim has less headaches to deal with....when it rains..it pours sometimes. Anyway, good health to the Brown clan.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Hopefully, my other laptop will work tonight. Still kept going to CNBC last nite no matter what I did. It's nice to eat supper and cruise haytalk.


----------

